# RELAXING MUSIC & HYPNOSIS FOR INSOMNIACS



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

1.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

2.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

3.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

4.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

5.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

6.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

7.


----------



## Vince_UK (Apr 4, 2018)

So annoying now @wirralass  these are just not loading here now. Will have to wait until I get back.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

8.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

9.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

10.
And for babes...


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

11.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

12.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

13.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2018)

14.


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2018)

15.


----------



## mikeyB (Apr 22, 2018)

I can’t sleep if I hear music. Am I a freak?


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 22, 2018)

wirralass said:


>


I fell asleep within 10-15mins listening to this last night and slept for about 8 & a half hrs solid  I've never felt so refreshed upon waking as I did today ...and I've never stayed awake long enough to hear the end of the video
WL


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Apr 22, 2018)

Thanks for these @wirralass, my girls like to fall asleep listening to the nature ones


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 24, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Thanks for these @wirralass, my girls like to fall asleep listening to the nature ones


Thank you too Lucy. I have chronicled the vids in numerical order now. Is there a particular one or two that your daughters enjoy listening to?
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 25, 2018)

wirralass said:


> 7.


I listened to this on Monday. I found it very relaxing and again I'd fallen asleep within 10-15mins and enjoyed an 8+hrs undisturbed sleep until 07.30am


----------



## Wirrallass (May 4, 2018)

16.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2018)

17.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2018)

18.


----------



## Wirrallass (May 6, 2018)

19.
@Lucy Honeychurch for your girls


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

21.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

22.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

23.





For @Lanny

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 21, 2018)

24.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2018)

There's some beautiful relaxing music in this thread to help you fall asleep ~ just scroll through til you find a piece of music that suits you. There's also lullabys that will relax your little babes to sleep ~ or yourselves if so wished. Sweet dreams


----------



## Wirrallass (Jun 22, 2018)

25.
I found this unusual piece very relaxing to listen to...




WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

26.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

27.





I think I'll listen to this tonight.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

28.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLztibBeZvE98wtJgQgi7f6MIfBuelwSSR

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

29.
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLLtsf8S8V4EYJYvl7R8oYhJOE40nZGgtA

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

30.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 8, 2018)

31.





This is sure to send us insomniacs to sleep

WL


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 9, 2018)

You aren’t going to believe this, WL, but I stuck the earphones in to listen to that this afternoon, and woke up half an hour later.

Bottle that, you’ll make a fortune


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You aren’t going to believe this, WL, but I stuck the earphones in to listen to that this afternoon, and woke up half an hour later.
> 
> Bottle that, you’ll make a fortune



Sad I know Mike I woke up half hour earlier, what`s that all about?


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 9, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> You aren’t going to believe this, WL, but I stuck the earphones in to listen to that this afternoon, and woke up half an hour later.
> 
> Bottle that, you’ll make a fortune



32.




Lie down on your bed and listen to this then MB ~ with the volume lowered a tad you're bound to fall asleep for several hours.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 15, 2018)

33.




This beautiful 8min music sequence is soooooo soothing that it almost sent me into a totally relaxed state of unconsciousness. Heaven.

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 15, 2018)

34.




Soothing and relaxing, beautiful. This should send you off to sleep.

Music: 'Jai' by Sacred Earth.
https://www.amazon.de/Jai/dp/BOOQX9L9...

WLo


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 15, 2018)

This is all very well, WL, but the only problem is finding my iPods in the Morning..

That last one worked as well as CBD oil at unwinding me, must be the endorphins.


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 26, 2018)

35.





Soothing and relaxing imo

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 28, 2018)

36.





WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2019)

37.
Hey folks, I've found the perfect solution to aid sleep ~ for myself that is and wanted to share it with you. This audio recording is 35minutes long and I listen to it every night now. I fall asleep between 5mins ~ 10minutes into the recording and I SLEEP between 6hrs ~ 9hrs EVERY NIGHT. I wake up refreshed. No more nights of watching the clock. No more walking like a zombie during the day.

So why not try it yourselves my friends?






WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2019)

Benny G said:


> Still not sleeping WL?
> It's only 5am
> There's enough time to get 3 or 4 hours
> Too wired
> And things to do


Hi Benny, couldn't you sleep?
After waking at 04:50am to go to the bathroom ~ I posted the audio recording ~ then went straight back to sleep a further four hours. In total I slept 9hrs last night so I ain't complaining after years of insomnia 

WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 8, 2019)

Benny G said:


> 9 hours, well done.
> I got to bed about 7am, up at 10:30.



Thank you Benny ~ tho its all thanks to hypnosis & being snugly warm & comfy in bed!
Have you listened to the audio recording No.37 yet? How do you get through the day on just three & half hours sleep?
I'll be posting more.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 10, 2019)

38.





I went to bed very late last night (well, this morning!) and listened to this three hour audio recording for the first time. Tucked up in bed and with my arms by my sides ~ I followed the instructions then slowly began to feel drowzzzzy. I dont recall at what point of the recording I fell asleep, but Zzzzzzzz I did and according to my Fitbit I slept for 10hrs 14mins. My Fitbit data clearly showed the recording had run its 3hrs whilst I was asleep. It also records that my average sleep last  week was 8:14hrs.

Had I gone to bed at 9pm or 10pm and slept for 10hrs, I guess I would have woken up at a more reasonable time of 7am or 8am thus enjoying more daylight hours. Even so, these days I feel much more refreshed upon waking ~ looks like its byebye insomnia for me. Yeah!
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 4, 2019)

39.




I also listen to this audio hypnosis recording. It helps me to relax and enjoy between 6hrs ~ 9hrs of undisturbed sleep. If I need to answer the call of nature during the night then I wake up to go to the bathroom as per norm ~ then fall asleep immediately once in bed again. I might add that by that time the recording may have stopped but I don't need to start listening to it again.

I hope these audio recordings will similarly help those who have endured years of insomnia, to enjoy a good night's sleep every night from now on.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (May 19, 2019)

40.




Hi folks. This is a one hour 'Sleep Hypnosis' audio recording for *Higher Self Healing* for *Depression* and *Anxiety.* I fall into a long heavenly sleep within 15mins ~ 20mins and also sleep on average between 6hrs ~ 9hrs by listening to this. When I awake I feel a calmness and I feel less anxious. I found it's best to listen to this recording on a regular basis as listening to it repetitively is more beneficial.

Its just the ticket for insomniacs too.

As with any of the above video's ~ lie down on your bed ~ make yourself comfortable with your arms by your sides ~ don't cross your ankles ~ and take a few slow deeeeep breaths then sloooowly exhale ~ repeat this to help you reeeelax ~ then just listen to the recording.

I hope this works for all you anxious & depressed folks ~ I  mean, anything's worth a try to make life a little easier ~ isn't it ~ especially with our bgs running amok?

WL


----------



## Jodee (May 19, 2019)

What a great selection WL

You might enjoy this one too:






15 minutes


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2019)

41.




Hi folks.
Over the last few months I have switched from listening to relaxing music to hypnosis. This guy has *cured* my insomnia, Yeah!
I listen to a number if his audio recordings ~ fall asleep within 10mins ~ 15mins ~ and sleep for anything between 6hrs and 8hrs every night ~ that is if I'm not kept awake with RLS (Restless Leg Syndrome) Even so once my legs have settled down then I continue to listen to his recordings.
If at anytime I need to wake during the night then I can do so then return to bed and fall asleep straight away.
I truly hope this audio hypnosis recording works for all you insomniacs too.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2019)

42.




42:16mins
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2019)

43.




I came across this audio recording for those who wish to lose weight. I believe it will be more beneficial to listen to this on a regular basis. Good luck and do please update as and when.
WL
Edited to add: Why not trial it for one month?


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 30, 2019)

44.




I've found not only does this help me to sleep but also has reduced my anxiety levels. Michael has such a calm soothing voice so much so that I take him to bed with me every night!!! Hmm!
Edited to add:- 41:10mins
WL


----------



## Lilian (Nov 30, 2019)

mikeyB said:


> I can’t sleep if I hear music. Am I a freak?


Music does not send me to sleep either.    What does send me to sleep instantly is a cricket commentary.     Many years ago a boyfriend told me that he found when I am angry, wound up or generally in a bad mood, if he sang to me I would instantly calm down.    I never realised this, nor did I think it funny him suddenly starting to sing to me lol.


----------



## Jodee (Nov 30, 2019)

Wow you've done well  WL congratulations  

Great selection thanks for posting.

I find the drone of a voice in a movie sends me off to sleep 

I've been listening to a lot of the mindful movement videos of late.  There are lots of them.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2019)

Jodee said:


> Wow you've done well  WL congratulations
> 
> Great selection thanks for posting.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jodee. I'll be posting more hypnosis & meditation recordings soon.
WL
Edited.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2019)

45.




58:00mins
This is meant to help folk better manage their physical pain or discomfort, especially when sleep is needed. This guided form of meditation and trance work combines spoken words along with soothing, relaxing music & binaural sound tones to assist with your nightly bedtime sleep (Insomnia) as well as giving you your own self-healing and self-management tools created within the wonderful powers of your deeper mind.

This session is suitable for repeated listening ~ and regular listening will compound positive suggestions and/or your own positive results.
WL
Edited to delete an incorrect spelling!


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 13, 2019)

Ok, just kidding...
This was a cassette tape that in the '90 was given with the satirical journal "Cuore".
The title means "Become a Northern League supporter with hypnosis".


----------



## MikeTurin (Dec 13, 2019)

Seriously... Philip Glass


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 18, 2019)

MikeTurin said:


> Seriously... Philip Glass


I almost fell asleep listening to this ~ its beautifully calming. Lovely.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2020)

46.




I love this. Although its 3hrs of pure soothing relaxing music I have yet to listen to it through to the end ~ I fall asleep!!
Lie back in your chair or bed & relax to this hypnotic fantasy music.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 5, 2020)

48.




Yet again I fall asleep listening to this meditation within 10mins~15mins and enjoy uninterrupted sleep until morning ~ usually about 6hrs~7hrs.
Hope you insomniacs find this helpful to lull you to sleep.
WL


----------



## Wirrallass (Apr 4, 2021)

49.




Hi folks, this is another of my favourites to help me fall asleep ~ hope it works for you insomniacs too.
WL


----------

